# The Steamroom - Birmingham



## filthynines

As promised, one of the first through the door this morning. Currently making my way quickly through a split shot. Then might have to move on to a filter and some cake. It is nearly 11am, after alll...

You can just about make @garydyke1 out over the top of the machine.


----------



## filthynines

Definitely worth a visit if you're in the area, guys. It's a lovely little space in Harborne, near the chiropractic clinic. Nice and simple inside, and will have a good atmosphere when full of caffeine junkies. I enjoyed a split shot and some filter coffee while I was there. Cake from Cakesmiths at a reasonable, less-than-city-centre price.

Hasbean coffee, tea [from a brand I can't remember], and a possibility of some cascara in due course. A nice little alcohol menu too, including some tea- and coffee-based beverages. Hoping that the guys can fix up a non-alcoholic alternative that knocks the socks off the abominations that a lot of places pass off as mocktails.

Was great to speak with Gary - a lot of you will have come across him already, but he's very generous with his knowledge and experience. And you know that you're going to get a great cup of coffee every time.

Wishing these guys every success with the new venture. Make sure you check it out if you're nearby!


----------



## garydyke1

thanks for popping by. Today was good for testing our workflow and equipment . Alas the glasswasher isn't sucking detergent (only rinse aid) so we need to get this looked at and I ended up washing everything by hand in a tiny sink .









Wasn't 100% happy with every drink sent out, don't really get on with these newer rhinowares jugs , the spout is squared off on the sides and the angle of the tip seems to clash with our 8oz inkas . Might see if we can flog these jugs and go back to good old rattle ware , or perhaps these new decent espresso ones.

Any coffee forums folk swing by make yourself known and ill make sure you get a free cup of batch brew.


----------



## filthynines

My pleasure - I will be back soon enough for sure. I would be interested if you end up doing a barista class like you talked about - especially if I could bring along my own machine.


----------



## Mrboots2u

congrats @garydyke1 for finally getting it open !!


----------



## Xpenno

Can't wait to drop by


----------



## scottomus

Where is this place? Why can't I find it


----------



## garydyke1

its @Steamroomcoffee on all the usual social media


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

What's the address of your shop? I'm based in the City Centre but would love to come and check it out next time I'm heading vaguely in that direction, perhaps when I next drive to the big Tesco


----------



## garydyke1

181 Knightlow road . It's about 8 mins drive from big Tesco in Quinton


----------



## filthynines

@garydyke1 - I know you said on another thread that you believe that the place might be a bit too small for a private party of 30+, but having visited on Monday I reckon it may well be alright. Would you be interested in me PMing you about possibilities on a Sunday in March, or is it something that you would prefer to pass on at this early stage?


----------



## Stevie

How do you find the mythos one for dose consistency throughout the day?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Xpenno said:


> Can't wait to drop by


Do you fancy heading over early doors on Sat. You'd have probably been up for hours already.


----------



## garydyke1

Stevie said:


> How do you find the mythos one for dose consistency throughout the day?


Fine ....so long as you keep >1kg of beans in the hopper


----------



## garydyke1

filthynines said:


> @garydyke1 - I know you said on another thread that you believe that the place might be a bit too small for a private party of 30+, but having visited on Monday I reckon it may well be alright. Would you be interested in me PMing you about possibilities on a Sunday in March, or is it something that you would prefer to pass on at this early stage?


yeah send me a PM with what you want etc. Lets see if we can make it happen


----------



## coffeechap

well done dude, we should do a forum get together to give you a little support


----------



## Xpenno

urbanbumpkin said:


> Do you fancy heading over early doors on Sat. You'd have probably been up for hours already.


What sort of time mate, I should be about. Depends if I get an emergency beer call Friday pm as well


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Xpenno said:


> What sort of time mate, I should be about. Depends if I get an emergency beer call Friday pm as well


I was thinking 9-9:30 but I've just realised I've got stuff on sat morning.

Maybe next weekend.

Emergency beers, you've got Max well trained.


----------



## Obnic

Another entrepreneur arrives. You'll never go back to working for someone else. It looks brilliant. Wish you every success.


----------



## garydyke1

Obnic said:


> Another entrepreneur arrives. You'll never go back to working for someone else. It looks brilliant. Wish you every success.


Its not my business . Im simply Head Barista / barman / general monkey at the minute


----------



## Thecatlinux

Well one things for sure , anyone visiting is guaranteed an outstanding coffee.


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> Its not my business . Im simply Head Barista / barman / general monkey at the minute


What time you in tomorrow mate?


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> What time you in tomorrow mate?


Yeah . Im doing the full open-close 8-7pm : (


----------



## Obnic

garydyke1 said:


> Its not my business . Im simply Head Barista / barman / general monkey at the minute


My bad! You just exude that tycoon vibe.


----------



## Xpenno

Great coffees and brunch this morning at the steam room, you missed a treat Clive. My new fave coffee hangout in brum









Well done @garydyke1


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Xpenno said:


> Great coffees and brunch this morning at the steam room, you missed a treat Clive. My new fave coffee hangout in brum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done @garydyke1










......I'll be there next weekend.


----------



## garydyke1

Thanks for stopping by . It went a bit mental after you left .

Today was good though , wines, beers and cocktails were consumed and enjoyed


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I managed to make a lunchtime visit to The Steamroom in Birmingham today.

Great venue and most importantly great coffee.

I went for their brewed Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo on Gary's recommendation, really excellent sweet clear brew.

I also sampled their beers and a CCD of Ethiopian Chelelektu which was a tropical juicy blueberry bomb.

Really great place, seems to be doing well and I'd definitely recommend it to anyone visiting Birmingham who is after great coffee.

Nice one Gary.




























20170218/532ca26d7980cda1825cce3aaf71a17a.jpg[/img]


----------



## MildredM

It all looks great - I want to go now!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

They're open till 7


----------



## garydyke1

Cheers for coming today and waiting patiently for the CCD!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

garydyke1 said:


> Cheers for coming today and waiting patiently for the CCD!


Good seeing you. No worries, CCD's get better with time.

Great choice of beans from Hasbean BTW.

I'm just drinking that Cannonball Indian Pale Ale. Citrus Hoptastic!!!


----------



## Missy

Vaguely hoping to make it tomorrow. Are you doing food yet? (And I'm dairy free... Do you have cake?) Unless traffic is impossible, when I may have to go straight to college!


----------



## Missy

I'm here!!! Almost died making a right turn off the A38... I may never develop the ability to drive in cities!!

It's a lovely space (though I'm a bit disappointed at the lack of nubile masseuse and steam....). Just waiting on a Ugandan rwenzori natural in a CCD and some sourdough toast with jam...


----------



## MildredM

Missy said:


> I'm here!!! Almost died making a right turn off the A38... I may never develop the ability to drive in cities!!
> 
> It's a lovely space (though I'm a bit disappointed at the lack of nubile masseuse and steam....). Just waiting on a Ugandan rwenzori natural in a CCD and some sourdough toast with jam...


Sounds like you deserve a couple of cups after that A38 moment!!

Photos please!!


----------



## Missy

Always happy to oblige,

Here's the filter










Spot on tasting notes, blackcurrant and old leather... Delicious!

Here's the split shot










Incredibly different from each other! In milk (oat) like caramel and maltesers

And this










Is a second espresso Gary brought me after he decided the first wasn't good enough!!

I insisted I wouldn't tell and that the first was amazing...

But omg this man is a wizard, and the second espresso brought out so much sweet chewy caramel.

Almost (but not quite!!) Worth moving to Birmingham!!

If you are within 50 miles of brum it's worth coming !!!

I'm currently sat listening to Gary sharing knowledge with another customer, and he's fascinating and friendly!


----------



## MildredM

It all sounds and looks perfect

Hows the sourdough . . . And jam . . . What a treat!!


----------



## Missy

MildredM said:


> It all sounds and looks perfect
> 
> Hows the sourdough . . . And jam . . . What a treat!!


Sourdough and jam didn't touch the sides, after driving in the chucking rain from North Yorks in the hubby's horrifying greenmobile (just visible in the corner of the filter pic!!)

I should have gone to college ages ago, but I'm happy hanging about avoiding the school traffic!


----------



## Buzza

Great stuff are you doing pourovers too ?


----------



## garydyke1

Buzza said:


> Great stuff are you doing pourovers too ?


Chemex


----------



## Xpenno

Today was my 3rd visit to the steam room. It's easily the best coffee in Birmingham and up there with the best shops I've been to. I'm not just blowing smoke up Gary's ass (he is a good friend) but the chemex I had today was outstanding. Spro was a reasonably safe Brazil but still super tasty. The food is awesome, it's baby friendly, has loads of parking and sells delicious beer. It's like my house but I can just sit back and let someone else worry about the washing up!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

The spro is pretty dam good for a Brazil bean.

Next time a Chemex.


----------



## garydyke1

Thanks for stopping by , always a pleasure


----------



## MildredM

It looks fantastic! I'm already route planning (2.5 hours grrr) and hope to pop by one of these days


----------



## aodstratford

Stopped by today for my second time with a work colleague - flat white was spot on (think i need to work on my own milk texturing at home). Colleague really enjoyed her hot chocolate. Handy for Hagley Road / Harborne /Selly Oak area of Birmingham if you're not local to the area - easy to park outside. I reckon an "A" board at the junction with the pub would bring in some passing trade who may not know they are there. You can tell they just want you to have a perfect coffee. Coffee enthusiasts will be very happy. Thanks to Gary !


----------



## garydyke1

Just an FYI - Tuesday 19th December 4pm Steve from Has Bean will be doing a 'meet the roaster' event at the Steamroom and to talk about his new book


----------



## IggyK

garydyke1 said:


> 181 Knightlow road . It's about 8 mins drive from big Tesco in Quinton


Wow been visiting the Chiropractor for the last couple of months a few shops down. Definitely will pay a visit!


----------



## IggyK

Great chemex and the cappuccino was appreciated yesterday. Nice little place, like the vibe coffee by day craft beers by night!


----------



## Sparkyx

Not far from me, I may have to drop by next week and pay Gary a visit. Who knows, maybe if I ask nicely he could give me a few pointers. ?


----------



## Jon

Awesome picture. Love it.

(Wish my pair would fall asleep in good coffee shops!)


----------



## garydyke1

FYI - Tuesday 4pm you can meet Steve from Hasbean . He's doing a 'meet the roaster ' session and possibly a cupping too .

doh!!! Steve has had to cancel due to unforeseen circumstances


----------

